# Fitting a Silvia V3 steam wand.



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Thought I'd put up some photos and some basic instructions on how I fitted the Silvia V3 steam wand to my GC. It was quite a time consuming job but not particularly difficult. I bought the kit from Ferrari Espresso (https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264776360301)

It's quite expensive but very well made, it comes pre assembled but I removed the flexible pipe to make fitting the bracket easier.















I was servicing the GC and fitting a PID so had everything out. I wouldn't want to leave anything in as there was a fair bit of swarf produced making the chassis steam wand hole bigger. Below is the hole before I started. The hole needs to be enlarged to allow the wand to have full range of movement without hitting the chassis.









I used the below bits to enlarge the hole. I used a 4mm cobalt drill bit for the bracket attachment bolts. It goes through the stainless easily. You need to keep the drill speed fairly low.








I picked up the existing hole in the chassis and opened up to 4mm.








Grinding the hole bigger took lots of trial fits of the wand to make sure it wasn't touching the chassis. There was a good few mm of metal removed. I fitted the bracket using the bolt in one hole and marked the other. Drilled to 4mm and gave everything a good de-burr, ready for fitting.








loosely fitted the bolts, got the position right then tightened them.









Refitted the boiler and connected the steam valve up. I used some PTFE Tape on the connection.









looks fairly neat from underneath. 








Put everything back together and I think it looks good. Only tried it once so far but it definitely feels nicer to use. Along with the PID it's made a big difference to the steaming.









If anyone is thinking of doing this mod and wants any advice or has any questions please post below or PM me. 👍🏻


----------



## Mike112079 (May 10, 2020)

Looks great! I'm hoping to do this kid soon so I will surely reach out if need be. How was fitting the PID? Do you have a thread on that as well? Any pics from the top so we can see how it is mounted? Thanks


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks @Mike112079 the PID fit was straight forward. The instructions that come with the MrShades PID are excellent. In the photo's above I've not mounted it, since then I've mounted it on the side as it makes it easier for me to fill the tank. If you need help/advice fitting the V3 wand just PM me. 👍🏻


----------



## ChrisinHove (Jul 11, 2020)

Excellent work. I have an aging Gaggia Expression but to which the Rancilio wand swapped over much more easily, without need for modification. I wish I had done it years ago, along with the stainless shower plate holder.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

ChrisinHove said:


> Excellent work. I have an aging Gaggia Expression but to which the Rancilio wand swapped over much more easily, without need for modification. I wish I had done it years ago, along with the stainless shower plate holder.


V1 Rancilio wands swap over more easily. This is a V3 that has a ball joint to allow greater movement of the wand.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisinHove (Jul 11, 2020)

ChilledMatt said:


> V1 Rancilio wands swap over more easily. This is a V3 that has a ball joint to allow greater movement of the wand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


 Aha - that explains it. That would be better.


----------



## Valkyrie88 (May 3, 2020)

Great job getting this documented and consolidated into the knowledge repository. Thank you


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Good job, the right tools help - i see they have improved the bracket - see the photos here Gaggia-classic-rancilio-steam-v3-wand-upgrade-from-ferrari-espresso

One thing to mention is the v3 wand is longer so getting some jugs under it depends on your workspace.👍


----------

